# Caption contest!



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

I bet you all can come up with a better caption than I can! This is Pearl at her last puppy class, 4 months old.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Soooo, do I get the treat or what?!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

"Hey, you're the one who wanted to go for a walk...so get up!"


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

You want me to do WHAT!!!!!!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Chicken all gone? or Enney, meeny, minny, mo, I pick that one.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm still the cutest puppy,right mommy?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

"Sitting around waiting for that morsel is a pain in the butt."


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm sitting straight, I'm gazing lovingly at you, I'm ignoring that cute boy puppy who keeps making googlie eyes at me.....COME ON! When do I get the cookie?????


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

_Hmmm...I seem to have trained this human to give me treats. All I have to do is sit here and make with the soulful eyes. Nice gig!_


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hellllooo Its me Pearl, the Girl who passed the class and here I am sitting on my a$$...so hand over the treat....and it better be real meat!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

"Look into my eyes, you will give me the treat, you will give me the treat"


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I vote for quossum!!! Very cool one :-D 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_One of us is about to get what she wants..._


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL!!! These are all very funny! Great thread Flyingpoodle!!


----------



## flyingpoodle (Feb 5, 2012)

These are AWESOME! I knew you guys could come up with great ones! :adore:


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

"Well...this usually works...what's the hold up?"


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

flyingpoodle said:


> View attachment 27708
> 
> 
> I bet you all can come up with a better caption than I can! This is Pearl at her last puppy class, 4 months old.
> ...


"look at my figer..... you are feeling very sleeeeeeeeeepy.... Im goong to count to 3 and you are going to lay down..."

hypnosis !!!!!! LOL


----------

